# [SOLVED] Seeking Build Help



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

This is going to be for VM hosting, so will be needed to take that into account.

Have specs of prior tested equipment that works for specifications. If you can help me to get exact parts aligned and missing parts to build such a desktop, it would be greatly appreciated.

3930k i7, 64GB Memory, 512GB Samsung 840 Pro, ASUS 660ti 2GB

Coolermaster dual fan cpu coolers were also recommended by a user.

As well as 480gb samsung SSD.


So, not too much left for configuration. But help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Here is what you will be looking at:

ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Arctic White Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Seagate SV35 Series ST1000VX000 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Enterprise Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-2763-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com

Now there are some parts that typically we would add to a build like the CPU cooler but running 6 VMs at once will force the parts to get warm. I also added in the i7 ONLY because it will handle the multitasking much better.

Its a total of: $1,179.91

If $1000 is your maximum budget I could see if we could change the parts around to bring down the price.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Good build above but some money could be saved on the case.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Looks like the same thing I read from the other thread. I need many more than 6 VMs.

Really need to stick by the guidelines:
*3930k i7, 64GB Memory, 512GB Samsung 840 Pro, ASUS 660ti 2GB

Coolermaster dual fan cpu coolers were also recommended by a user.*

I am willing to spend $2000-$2300 for this.

Just unsure how to choose all the right parts as well as what else to choose. -Note, I don't need OS as my school provides a free copy to students.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

There is no need to spend $2 to $3000.
If you have components in mind, post them by brand and model number and we can look them over.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



vapiD said:


> Looks like the same thing I read from the other thread. I need many more than 6 VMs.
> 
> Really need to stick by the guidelines:
> *3930k i7, 64GB Memory, 512GB Samsung 840 Pro, ASUS 660ti 2GB*
> ...


I don't understand why you need to stick to those guidelines. My build is contains newer parts and will perform in any way you need.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I don't understand why you need to stick to those guidelines. My build is contains newer parts and will perform in any way you need.


The CPU you provided won't have the same processing power of the one I requested. I need this to be able to run 30-40 vms. These specifics were given for a guaranteed build that does this and functions well. Also, you ignored my request for a SSD, which is quite vital for the functionality as well... and SSD must be a Samsung at least 500gb.



Tyree said:


> There is no need to spend $2 to $3000.
> If you have components in mind, post them by brand and model number and we can look them over.


I don't have specific brand and model number in mind, that's the main reason I came here.. to get that as well as the left out information.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



vapiD said:


> These specifics were given for a guaranteed build that does this and functions well.


Where did you get that info and if it provided a component list, just follow it.
If you feel you want/need a SSD Hdd, just add what you want.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



Tyree said:


> Where did you get that info and if it provided a component list, just follow it.
> If you feel you want/need a SSD Hdd, just add what you want.


It gave four components, which I listed. I haven't bought computer parts in over 7 years, so not quite sure where all I should be looking to compare prices. Also, was hoping for help with the remaining components.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Follow Masterchiefxx17's list, substitute the CPU you want, though the one he listed is newer technology, and add the SSD you want.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



Tyree said:


> Follow Masterchiefxx17's list, substitute the CPU you want, though the one he listed is newer technology, and add the SSD you want.


Just read between the two processors that the one I had requested had much higher threading ability. This is pretty important for what I'd like to do, I believe. I will give it a closer look, I suppose. Though the motherboard only allows up to 32gb of ram. 64gb is important as each vm will be using 1.5gb of ram.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Adjusted his parts as you requested. Not trying to be offending anyone, but when I said things that were specifically needed and something of lesser rather than equal or greater is provided... especially having been copied and pasted from another response kindof seems like blowing off my request to be honest. I could accept newer technology being used, but if it's not of the same ability, then what's the point? Anyways, let me know if this would work and any suggested adjustments to it. Also, I don't know if anything else might be a good add to provide proper ventilation. Or maybe a nice case that'll allow better air flow?

Total - $2,164.92 + shipping


mobo - 224.99
ASUS P9X79 LE LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS - Newegg.com

cpu - 569.99
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K - Newegg.com

ram - 569.99
CORSAIR XMS 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX64GX3M8A1333C9 - Newegg.com

GPU - 249.99
Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-2763-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card

SSD - 314.99
Samsung 840 Series MZ 7TD500BW 500GB Solid State Drive 8806085277700 | eBay

case - 119.99
Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Arctic White Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

psu - 64.99
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

cpu cooler - 49.99
COOLER MASTER V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1 120mm DynaLoop CPU Cooler w/ Universal bracket & Dual Fan - Retail - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Your build is a massive overkill in terms of RAM, Motherboard and CPU. However you can spend your money as you wish.

Maxing out the motherboard's RAM is never a good idea.

The CPU cooler does not support LGA 2011 sockets so it will not work.

Other then that its all high quality and should work just fine.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Let me know your idea on this.

Spoke to someone who does what I intend to do and alerted me as to a cheaper build doing 2/3 the work.. so if I build two of it, I will have 4/3 the productivity. Let me know how this seems. -- pretty much 1/2 ram, lesser cpu and amd instead, and lesser SSD... a large part same parts. Pretty much everything on newegg is free shipping as well.

total $1,117.95

cpu - $199
AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX - Newegg.com

mobo - $109.99
GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

ram - $284.99
G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-1333C9Q-32GAO - Newegg.com

psu - 64.99
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

gpu - $139.99
ECS Black Series NBGTX560-1GPI-F GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com

ssd - $199.00
New Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2 5" SATA III Internal Solid State Drive 0887276001173 | eBay

case - 119.99
Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Arctic White Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

I would want a better quality GPU. EVGA & Asus for quality, reliability, support.
Other than that, the build looks good and certainly more reasonable.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Much better on the price but there are still items to change.

A EVGA or Asus branded GPU will do much better then the one above.

RAM is still on the high side, 16GB will be enough, and you should at least change the RAM speed to 1600MHz.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Much better on the price but there are still items to change.
> 
> A EVGA or Asus branded GPU will do much better then the one above.
> 
> RAM is still on the high side, 16GB will be enough, and you should at least change the RAM speed to 1600MHz.


I changed out the gpu as per suggestion of Ty. However, for EVGA / Asus, I couldn't find an older model gpu and then would've had to pay more for newer model. So, I changed to the following... also as per recommendation of 1600MHz, that has been adjusted. I do need the higher amount of ram though, as I do expect to be using 27GB of ram for the VMs. The price really hadn't mattered too much as I'll be building two of these at nearly same price, to complete the same I had expected from the other... however, two of these perform a little better than one of the other.

replaced gpu- $144.99
ASUS HD7850-DC-1GD5 Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

replaced ram- $284.99
Patriot Viper 3 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PV332G160C0QKRD - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

Change the RAM to this one:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL10Q-32GBXL - Newegg.com

Patriot RAM can have issues. G.Skill and Corsair are top quality.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*

running 30-40 VMs depending on what they are wont use over 32GB RAM. You may be using around 24GB so 32GB is about right.


----------



## vapiD (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Change the RAM to this one:
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL10Q-32GBXL - Newegg.com
> 
> Patriot RAM can have issues. G.Skill and Corsair are top quality.


I have replaced with this RAM. GPU will work I assume?




greenbrucelee said:


> running 30-40 VMs depending on what they are wont use over 32GB RAM. You may be using around 24GB so 32GB is about right.


It is highly suggested by the people that use it for the purpose I will be using it that each vm has 1.5gb. (win 7 vms. can use half, but would be winxp and would have lesser stability for the program I need running and stability is a huge importance to me.)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking Build Help*



> I have replaced with this RAM. GPU will work I assume?


Yeah it will do.



> It is highly suggested by the people


What people? All of us here are suggesting 16GB is enough. Its your choice though, it won't hurt to have the 32GB.


----------

